
The Importance of not Thinking too Much - byrneseyeview
http://www.nationalreview.com/derbyshire/derbyshire080103.asp
======
neilk
And while writing this article, the author took his own advice.

------
mattmaroon
"Recall learning to drive a car, when you actually did have to think through
what you were doing: "Depress clutch... OK, bring up slowly while releasing
handbrake and depressing gas pedal slightly... look in mirror..."

What is a clutch?

~~~
BristolStoolMan
The one thing that separates the men from the boys.

------
bayareaguy
_My point is that a field of knowledge can endure a "crisis of foundations,"
in which the most fundamental issues are opened up for inquiry and
deconstruction, without causing any permanent harm to the field._

I would push even further and assert that any field of knowledge which doesn't
regularly experience such crises is stagnant.

